# Saw something neat



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Went out tonight to roost birds for tomorrow's hunt, approaching the roost area I hear a lot of noise in a low area in the woods that holds water after it rains, thought it might be geese, turns out there were 6 or 7 deer in the foot of water chasing each other around and playing like kids, watched them for almost 20 minutes until they shook off and left.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

neat !


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had goofy buddy of mine crawl across a cut dove field one time to see how close he could get a whitetail fawn. He got within about 10' or so while the deer stood there trying to figure out what he was. Then it just turned around and walked away.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey ! I resemble that remark ....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

love seeing deer even when not hunting. I was coming back from tn a couple of yrs ago. was driving on I-64 and looked over to the side and momma deer was standing about 50' off the side of the road and her 2 fawns were feeding. would love to got a picture.
sherman


----------

